# آنا مسلم اريد ان اصبح مسيحي !



## R O M E O (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرحباً بالجميع 

في آلبدايه اريد ان اصبح مسيحي لكن لدي آلكثير من الاسئله

ف مثلآ اي مذهب تنصحوني به ؟

كيف هي آلصلاه المسيحيه ماذا اقول في صلاتي هل يجب الوضوء السجود ألخ

كم كتآب للمسيحيين هل كل مذهب له كتآب آو كتاب واحد

كمآ انني اعيش في بلد لا يوجد بها كنائس هل توجد مشكله في هذا !!

كم إله في آلمسيحيه

كمآ آن اسمي مثلاً آحمد هل توجد مشكله في هذا

وآلاهم كيف آصبح مسيحي هل آقوم بقراءة صلاه حتى آصبح مسيحي ؟

آعلم الاسئلة كثيرة 

شكراً للجميع
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*اسئلة حلوة

بس الاول مش تقولنا ليه عايز تبقى مسيحى
يعنى مثلا بتقول
*


> *كم إله في آلمسيحيه*


*فهل انت راغب فى انك تبقى مسيحى ومش عارف مين الهك؟؟؟؟*


----------



## R O M E O (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*اسئلة حلوة

بس الاول مش تقولنا ليه عايز تبقى مسيحى
يعنى مثلا بتقول

آريد ان يكون لي رب اعبده ف آنا اشعر بان المسيحيه هو الدين الحقيقي *

*فهل انت راغب فى انك تبقى مسيحى ومش عارف مين الهك؟؟؟؟


كمآ قلت انا مسلم لآ آعرف الكثير عن المسيحيه لذلك سألت فهل يسوع هو آبن الله او هو آلرب في جسد آنسان ام ماذا ؟*


----------



## Basilius (1 ديسمبر 2011)

[QUOTE]*آريد ان يكون لي رب اعبده ف آنا اشعر بان المسيحيه هو الدين الحقيقي *[/QUOTE]

*اعتقد بأنك لم تتوفق في الدباجه !
بما انك قلت انك مسلم فبالتالي لك رب تعبده .. فكيف تقول انك مسلم وفي نفس الوقت تقول ان تريد ان يكون لك رب لتعبده !!! *



> *كمآ قلت انا مسلم لآ آعرف الكثير عن المسيحيه*


*اذن .. فلك رب تعبده 
وهو رب الاسلام 
فكيف تقول انك تريد ان يكون لك رب لتعبده ( معنى كلامك انه ليس لك رب ) ثم تقول انك مسلم ؟
*


----------



## antonius (1 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ف مثلآ اي مذهب تنصحوني به ؟
> *



مذهب المحبّة..
اله واحد..
و البقيّة تأتي لاحقاً بعد ان تفهم هاتين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*ده إللى عاوز يشترى بدلة ، بيقلب فى السوق لغاية ما يلاقى حاجة ممتازة

وإنت جاى تقول غير تبقى مسيحى وبس ، بدون أن تكتشف أولاً المصائب التى فى الإسلام ، التى تجعلك تتركه ، وبدون أن تفحص المسيحية لتكتشف الجواهر الثمينة التى فيها !!!!!!!!

كده من الباب للطاق كده !!!!!!! ده آيه ده ياخوى !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## zama (1 ديسمبر 2011)

!!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*



كمآ قلت انا مسلم لآ آعرف الكثير عن المسيحيه لذلك سألت فهل يسوع هو آبن الله او هو آلرب في جسد آنسان ام ماذا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا تعرف عن المسيحية وقد سألت في أهم عقائدها؟ فهل هذه مصادفة ام نقول زلة لسان!

هل بالامكان توضيح موقفك من الاسلام اولاً اذا كنت فعلاً مسلماً ولماذا تود ترك المعتقد الاسلامي واعتناق المسيحية؟ شيء اساسي يمكن اعتماده دون اي مماطلة او لف ودوران!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*أعتقد أن هذه نقطة هامة جداً

وهى إعلانه عن المصائب والفضائح والفساد الفظيع ، الذى وجده فيما كان فيه ، حتى أنه قرره

أعتقد أن هذه النقطة أهم من كلامه عن عظمة وقداسة المسيحية

فلا أحد يترك ما هو وأهله فيه ، إلاَّ إذا إكتشف بلاويه
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> 
> 
> هل بالامكان توضيح موقفك من الاسلام اولاً اذا كنت فعلاً مسلماً ولماذا تود ترك المعتقد الاسلامي واعتناق المسيحية؟ شيء اساسي يمكن اعتماده دون اي مماطلة او لف ودوران![/COLOR][/FONT]*



*أعتقد أن هذه نقطة هامة جداً

وهى إعلانه عن المصائب والفضائح والفساد الفظيع ، الذى وجده فيما كان فيه ، حتى أنه قرر تركه

أعتقد أن هذه النقطة أهم حتى من كلامه عن عظمة وقداسة المسيحية ، لأنها دائما تكون سابقة عليه

فلا أحد يترك ما هو وأهله فيه ، إلاَّ إذا إكتشف بلاويه



*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

لقيلك تسلية غير دي يا عم روميو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*



مرحباً بالجميع 

في آلبدايه اريد ان اصبح مسيحي لكن لدي آلكثير من الاسئله


أنقر للتوسيع...

** مرحبا بك اخى منور.....بس سوئالك ده متناقد مع كل الاسئله المكتوبه تحت!!*
*



			ف مثلآ اي مذهب تنصحوني به ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 يعنى حضرتك مش عارف حاجه عن الدين المسيحى  و و بتسئل فيه كام إلاه فيه!!! و بتتكلم على المذاهب!!



			كيف هي آلصلاه المسيحيه ماذا اقول في صلاتي هل يجب الوضوء السجود ألخ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صلى ابانا اللذى فى السماوات...ممكن تسجد و ممكن تضرب مطانيات  الرب مش هيقبل صلاتك على حسب وقفتك او نظافه إدك المهم نقاء و نظافه قلبك و صلاتك من القلب مش تسميع بغبغانى و خلاص!!



			كم كتآب للمسيحيين هل كل مذهب له كتآب آو كتاب واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 كتاب واحد و بكل اللغات حتى يفهمه القارء...مش بلغه واحده ميفهمهاش غير اصحاب اللغه ده لو فهمو ....حفظ صم و بدون فهم...




			كمآ انني اعيش في بلد لا يوجد بها كنائس هل توجد مشكله في هذا !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا لا توجد مشكله فى هذا




			كم إله في آلمسيحيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 إله واحد خالق الكون!



			كمآ آن اسمي مثلاً آحمد هل توجد مشكله في هذا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فكرك الله العادل هيحاسب البشر على الاسامى إلى اهاليهم اطلقوها عليهم!!!!!!!!!




			وآلاهم كيف آصبح مسيحي هل آقوم بقراءة صلاه حتى آصبح مسيحي ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

!!!اخى هى تعويزه هتقولها و تتحول!!!تصبح مسيحى لو قبلت المسيح فى حياتك ربا و مخلصا...





			آعلم الاسئلة كثيرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هى الاسئله مش كثيره ولا حاجه ...هى الاسئله غريبه... و لا تنبع من شخص يرغب ان يدخل دين معين..  القرار ده ميجيش غير بعد بحث كثيير !!!و إكتشاف اخطاء الدين الذى انت به.... هى بطيخه نشترى الاول و بعدين نفتح نشوف فيها إه!! دى حياتك الابديه او موتك!!
 انا رضيت بس اعتبارا 1% إنك ممكن تكون مش بتستهبل.... عملت إلى عليا ...



			شكراً للجميع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 الشكر للرب اخى  منور
 يالا اعطيتك إجابات علشان تمسك فى واحده فيهم و تنطلق و تورينا إبداعك فى الاسئله القادمه
*


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*انصحك أخي بأن تتفضل وتحاول أن تبحث بنفسك عن ما تريد*
*النت أمامك والمكتبات كثيرة ..... فلتبحث بصدق وصدقني ستجد ضالتك*

*وأنصحك بالموضوع التالي .... **كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟*
*وأيضاً أتمني أن تقرأ قوانين القسم قبل طرح أي تساؤل ..... **قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*

*ونكتفي بهذا القدر من التواصل مع أحترامي ومحبتي للكل*

*يغلق لكسر قوانين القسم بطرحه أكثر من سؤال*​


----------

